# Windows 7 Home Premium -> Professional Upgrade



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2015)

Quick question for the Windows Experts out there. A friend of mine had a PC running Win7 Pro and after having it serviced by a not so great tech got it back with Win7 Home Premium instead. Yes, that is odd and no, there is no recourse available at this time through the technician. 

I'm trying to assist her in getting the PC back to Pro. Since Windows Anytime Upgrade is no longer available I wanted to know if I could just use a standard Professional key and pick the UPGRADE option during install to change her back over. My main concern is that I do not want to lose any data, reinstall any programs, reimage, etc. I haven't done an upgrade install in years and don't want to experiment on her PC  If that is not a viable option, are there any other 'painless' alternatives to get back to Pro? 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2015)

That's a very shady thing this tech guy did, since he's likely stolen the activation key and he's put an inferior version of Windows on. Shame you can't give him a smack round the head get back to him about it. This Premium that's gone on there could well be a pirate copy too and there's always the chance of malware as well.

Is it activated? Assuming the installation is activated, the key that you want to use, is that legit too? I think if you run the installation disc from Within Windows it should upgrade it. Check what the installer says. If it can't do it, then it will tell you and you'll have no choice but to do a clean install which is gonna take a lot of time.

Make sure the data is backed up first, whatever you do. It might be a pain and take some time and effort, but you'll be _really_ grateful if disaster strikes.


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 9, 2015)

At the administrator command prompt, type in "slmgr.vbs -ipk pro-key-goes-here-xxxxx

slmgr.vbs -ipk 00000-00000-00000-00000-00000

To activate windows after changing the key, run "slmgr.vbs -ato"

You should be back to Pro version in no time


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, the install of Win 7 HP is legitimate, clean, and activated. It is a real odd thing to happen, but it also explains some of the other oddities I have noticed with their PCs (but that's a story for another time). I will be sourcing the Win7 Pro key from a legitimate source, of course.

I suppose I'll just use the built in backup function in Windows to make a System Image of the drive as it sits- its a time sink, but at least I'll have an escape option if things blow up. I have the parts to put together a beater PC- maybe I'll install HP add a bunch of programs, and then attempt the upgrade to Pro to see what happens for sure. Prefer to avoid that option though!

@blobster21- can you tell me more about that? Looks like that wipes the key, but would not allow me to change the installed version, no? Let me know if I am looking at that wrong.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 9, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Since Windows Anytime Upgrade is no longer available I wanted to know if I could just use a standard Professional key and pick the UPGRADE option during install to change her back over. My main concern is that I do not want to lose any data, reinstall any programs, reimage, etc. I haven't done an upgrade install in years and don't want to experiment on her PC  If that is not a viable option, are there any other 'painless' alternatives to get back to Pro?



In my experience, you just start the Anytime Upgrade wizard, then select the option that says you already have an upgrade key, then you can enter any valid Windows 7 Pro/Ultra key.  It will go through the Anytime Upgrade process and upgrade the OS to the new version without loosing anything.



theonedub said:


> Yes, the install of Win 7 HP is legitimate, clean, and activated.



What version is the sticker on the side of the computer for?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> In my experience, you just start the Anytime Upgrade wizard, then select the option that says you already have an upgrade key, then you can enter any valid Windows 7 Pro/Ultra key.  It will go through the Anytime Upgrade process and upgrade the OS to the new version without loosing anything.
> 
> What version is the sticker on the side of the computer for?



I'll have to ask her what the CoA says, but if its a Pro key you're saying just run WAU with that key and let it have at it? 

If the tech had taken that key and activated it already on another PC will WAU still complete the install with the key then just have me phone activate- Or will it not accept a previously activated key? 

Always appreciate your expertise and assistance @newtekie1


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 9, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I'll have to ask her what the CoA says, but if its a Pro key you're saying just run WAU with that key and let it have at it?



Yes, just go into system properties and click on the "Get more features with a new edition of Windows 7", Click "Enter and upgrade key", put the Pro key in, and away you go.



theonedub said:


> If the tech had taken that key and activated it already on another PC will WAU still complete the install with the key then just have me phone activate- Or will it not accept a previously activated key?



WAU won't care if the key has been activated previously.  It will upgrade the OS, activation comes after.  You might have to go through the phone activation then.

Though I'm going to guess the COA sticker is for Home Premium, which is probably why that is what he put back on it.  If a tech is reformatting a system they should always use the version on the COA sticker.  The only time I would use a different version is if the customer gave me a copy of the other version with either a valid CoA sticker, or an original retail key sticker(the yellow/orange stickers inside the retail CD case), or the email/receipt with the upgrade key from the last time they did the Anytime Upgrade.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2015)

The anytime upgrade feature still works, I just upgraded a VM from pro to ultimate yesterday.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> The anytime upgrade feature still works, I just upgraded a VM from pro to ultimate yesterday.



Did you use your own key? Was it an upgrade key or retail? 

I knew the feature still worked, but they don't sell the Anytime keys anymore.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2015)

You can still buy them through the program, afaik.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Did you use your own key? Was it an upgrade key or retail?
> 
> I knew the feature still worked, but they don't sell the Anytime keys anymore.



we used a retail key that was purchased from microsoft I believe. We purchased a crap ton for VM boxes like exchange, SQL, and multiple server OS's.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 10, 2015)

I can't really see a tech stealing an OS license key tbh.... they usually keep a dozen VL (or pirated) copies lying around for reinstalls without the customer/key available.  
At least that's how we did it back in my Bench Tech days.

Likely scenario imho is he reinstalled the OS and didn't have a copy of W7 Pro handy,  still crappy tech though...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Likely scenario imho is he reinstalled the OS and didn't have a copy of W7 Pro handy, still crappy tech though...



Actually, the more likely scenario is he installed W7 HP using the COA sticker on the side of the computer like he is legally supposed to do.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 10, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Actually, the more likely scenario is he installed W7 HP using the COA sticker on the side of the computer like he is legally supposed to do.


Heheh... I hear ya


Edit...just reread all posts again, properly....lol funny 

@OP HP and Pro are pretty similar,  she may do without the missing features.  Eg. Remote Support hosting XP mode and couple others I forget.... less usable RAM might be one.......   Nothing to lose sleep over imho anyway.


----------



## Loba (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry for posting in this "old" topic but I also have a question regarding this problem: 
I have a Windows 7 Home Premium Version 32 bit and I want to upgrade to Windows 7 Pro. The Home Premium was not a OEM version and now I wanted to buy a OEM Windows 7 Pro version which costs 30€. Is it possible to upgrade a non OEM version with a OEM version or is this not working? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2015)

OEM Windows 7 Pro should cost a lot more than 30 Euros.  It smells fishy to me.  A few questions:
1) Is it 32-bit or 64-bit?
2) Is it explicitly an upgrade or System Builder?


----------



## Loba (Nov 1, 2015)

Hm.
1) The version would be both
That's the product (In german :/ ):
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Wind...&qid=1446392586&sr=8-1&keywords=windows+7+pro

2) No, it seems to be a system builder version. It says OEM license.

It is a pitty because the Home Premium license has everything I need but suddenly one program needs Windows 7 Pro for starting... So I have to upgrade just to get this program running again.

If that version is not a good solution I would also buy it at a higher price because it should work just fine.

Edit: I hope the link is no problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2015)

I think it will work.

System Builder always includes a 32-bit or 64-bit disk.

All Windows 7 keys work for both 32-bit and 64-bit.  You can switch so long as you have the media (ISO/DVD) but switching between 32-bit and 64-bit requires a clean install.

What you linked has no media, only the key.  Just follow the instructions @newtekie1 gave in post #7 and it should be good to go so long as the key is legitimate.


----------



## Loba (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok, thank you. I will try it out and see if its working.


----------

